# can you work it out



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

If you have seen this before please keep it a secret. If you haven't can you work it out...........

what do these words have in common?

1. Banana 
2. Dresser 
3. Grammar 
4. Potato 
5. Revive 
6. Uneven 
7. Assess

its obvious, so I am told


stew


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*eh???*

I give up, please PM me.

Kev


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

will do


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

We know, we know, we know :lol: 

Do you want a PM?


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Colonel

If you have worked it out fire away and post here, be the first  

stew


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

OK, the clue is pallindromes. Lets see if that helps?


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Arrrrr Move the irst letter :lol:


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Should say first


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Well Stew, I think that answers it doesn't it.........


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Yep, I think we are there, well done  Good isn't it?

stew


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Have you tried the Egg one I just posted?


----------

